# A baby has just come out !!



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

My Girl "Prayer" laid 4 eggs during 8th to 15th of January...& today a beautiful chick has just came out of shell !! 

My boy "Precious" as well as Prayer are continuously taking care of the rest 3 eggs with the new born chick....

I want some advice from the experienced guys here regarding the chicks as this is my first Cockatiel Breeding

Please let me know if an infant is ignored by the parents, is there any way to prepare formulas in home? What I try to ask is, I want to know the process of making home made food for the infant tiel babies.....I'm not sure whether I may find commercial infant formula in the Pet Market in Dhaka.  therefore, I have to be prepared to feed baby if ignored !

Please help me with your valuable comments/links 

I hope to have some quick responses as it's my first time and my birds are like my children, I JUST CAN'T LET anything bad happening to them.

Thanks in ADVANCE !!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try looking online...you can use baby food rice but it may not have enough nutrients to sustain a baby tiel.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's normal for the parents to not feed the baby right away, because the baby absorbs the remaining egg yolk just before it hatches and this provides nutrition for several hours. The parents should start feeding it within 12 hours; if they don't, then you will need to take action. 

The article at http://www.justcockatiels.net/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html has information on assist feeding to keep the baby alive while encouraging the parents to start feeding it. 

If you can find nutritionally complete pellets for adult birds, you can crush them into powder and mix them with water, and use that as a handfeeding formula.

There are some homemade recipes for handfeeding formula on the internet, but they are not nutritionally complete and are intended for short-term use only. Some examples:
http://www.upatsix.com/chats/breeder-chat/topic36477.html
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/formula.html
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/...-Need-A-Homemade-Handfeeding-Formula-Urgently!
http://www.ehow.com/way_5672361_homemade-baby-bird-food.html

The temperature and thickness of the formula are very important, so be sure to ask if you need information on this.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot tielfan 
You will be glad to know, both father & mother are feeding the little one in a regular basis......I'll keep you updated, I hope you pray for my children


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad that they're feeding the baby! Parent feeding is healthier for the chicks and it's a lot easier for the human too.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Loopy Lou said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you so much


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

tielfan said:


> I'm glad that they're feeding the baby! Parent feeding is healthier for the chicks and it's a lot easier for the human too.


Yes  
The father seems more eager to feed the kids


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys ! Guys !!
Another cutie chick came outta shell yesterday morning 
Both Mother & Father are taking care of their children. 

Please pray for 'em so that another 2 would pop out from the remaining 2 eggs.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

I managed to get some snaps today 
I'll post them soon


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats, can't wait for the pics 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

congrats


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys, 3 babies successfully hatched, the 4th egg wasn't fertilized as Precious broke it yesterday night.....he immediately ran to my wife calling and then ran back to the nest-tray, we found the broken egg ! I candled the eggs on the 7th day finding 3eggs are okay and I didn't find any sign of growing embryo in the 4th one.....but we hoped somehow Almighty God would give us the 4th baby..... 

Anyways, all 3 babies are doing well as they've been fed by both of the parents and we are keeping their place clean regularly.

As one of my colleagues died yesterday, I went for the funeral, didn't manage to upload any pic, I'll post some very soon....

Keep us in your prayers


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been watching, just wanted to say Congrats on the babies!!

So sorry for your loss


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

resalat_hasan said:


> As one of my colleagues died yesterday, I went for the funeral, didn't manage to upload any pic, I'll post some very soon....


Im so sorry to hear this


----------

